# A Little Window Color...



## Staunton Dan (Sep 10, 2008)

Not much  to do on a rainy day so I thought that I would show
  a few of my window bottles. Let's see some of your different colors too.


----------



## Jim (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice display, Dan. ~Jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 10, 2008)

like'em all but i'm going with the skinny teal one kinda in the middle of the pack.  thanx for sharing.

 Jim


----------



## Staunton Dan (Sep 10, 2008)

That's one of my favorite too. Just found it about 2 months ago. The 2 on each side plus the teal make a good trio. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## 77waystodeal3 (Sep 10, 2008)

Have To Agree, Like those odd shapes..[8D]


----------



## annie44 (Sep 10, 2008)

That's a fantastic photo!  Great lineup of fantastic colors.   That is an unusually bright green for a case gin.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Sep 10, 2008)

It's the only non-dug of the bunch. May be a repro but it isn't a Wheaton so I'm not sure. I just added it into the photo because of the color. Everything else was dug and a few were tumbled. I tumbled the honey amber Schnapps by myself using a rock tumbler. I'm only able to do the inside but that's the hardest part to get clean. The outside wasn't too bad and I hand polished it.


----------



## E (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry,  all I see when I look at those pics is that McCormack blob = now that's the stuff.

 Nice pics, wish I had photog skilz.


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 15, 2008)

from the look in the pic the case gin looks real. where did you get it? do you have some pics of the lip and base "close up"? not sure but from your pic the lip looks applied and the glass looks crude ,more pics please[]


----------



## jesster (Sep 23, 2008)

heres what I have in the basement window. just for color.


----------



## jesster (Sep 23, 2008)

hopefully I can replace with nicer, cleaner examples. but after a year, this is it.


----------



## jesster (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## jesster (Sep 23, 2008)

pay no attention to the cobwebs. they're for.....halloween.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice color display Tom. I just had to take mine down to make room for a new intertainment center. I'll have to figure out some place else to set it up.


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 28, 2008)

Abit of color.


----------



## kanudigit? (Sep 28, 2008)

........daaaaaaaaaaaamn.......


----------



## E (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey Dan,

 Was wondering if anyone met your price for the McCormack on saturday after I left the show (Richmond).  She's a nice one, hoping she'll be around awhile so I can dream about making you an offer sum day...

 Nice meeting you - hoping to dig with you in near future (we still need to give Charlottesville a try).

 E


----------



## pinkava (Oct 6, 2008)

i hope this works 
 this is my first time here
 i got this pic yesterday and now use it for my desktop


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 6, 2008)

I came asross this post,my camara was sitting next to me.........
   I call this the mixed bag sill []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome Pink, nice bottles.   Rick


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 15, 2008)

Road Dog, very nice.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 9, 2008)

Some Pontiled Phiadelphia colors...


----------



## Stardust (Nov 9, 2008)

THIS WAS A REAL TREAT....
 LIKE A FIREWORKS DISPLAY OF BEAUTIFUL BOTTLES.
 LOVED THEM ALL...
 HOPE MORE WILL BE ADDED....
 THANKS ALL []


----------

